# What Other Channels Would You Want??



## drfreeman (Aug 14, 2004)

now that discovery is leaving i was wondering if there is some other type
of science channel x.m. could put on
or what would you-all like to see on x.m.???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I just want my XMLM back.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

I would love something like Sirius Vacation/Margaritaville.


----------

